# 6 Sunnis slain for talking with Shiites (news.yahoo)



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070303/ap_on_re_mi_ea/iraq;_ylt=AlaDH6_SXgKaIbG3pyutapj6OrgF



> BAGHDAD, Iraq - Six Sunni men who had received death threats for meeting with local Shiites were killed Saturday in execution-style slayings, police said.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Gunmen stormed a house in Youssifiyah, 12 miles south of the Iraqi capital at dawn, police said. Inside, the men — all relatives from the Mashhada tribe — were separated from women and children and then shot to death.
> ...


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

Sunni group claims it kidnapped 18 Iraqi officials

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/03/02/iraq-kidnap-070301.html



> An al-Qaeda-linked Sunni group claimed Friday that it kidnapped 18 government workers and soldiers in retaliation for the alleged rape of a Sunni woman by members of the Shia-dominated police force.
> 
> The claim by the Islamic State of Iraq was posted Friday on a website, accompanied by nine pictures showing up to 18 men. Seven were wearing Iraqi military uniforms and all had their hands tied behind their backs.
> 
> ...


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

This is going to seem very simplistic but..... HOW do you stop such hatred?!!!


----------



## KevinB (3 Mar 2007)

If it where anywhere else the UN would intervene...
If you look at the FYR as an example - its what happens in a power vaccum -- evil people use race/religion to solidify their power.


Oh yeah I forgot most UN countries are cheering for the insurgents simply to make George look bad.



My guess is the world does not have the stomach to put UN troops into Iraq for a period of time and absorb the casualties it would require to bring about a semblance of stability to quell the ehtnic violence.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> *If it where anywhere else the UN would intervene...*


 :rofl:  _That_ would be effective


----------



## KevinB (3 Mar 2007)

Your absolutely right JM.

   but IF one accepts that we dont think that Shiia and Sunni killing each other like no tomorrow is a good idea 
Something needs to be done.
It cant be done by the USofA due to the "history"

The UN wont do it.


That leaves?


- China


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2007)

France 

They actually have a _real_ (domestic) need to sort out Islamic extremism ASAP.....shame they're among the leaders of the anti-US cheering section  :


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Mar 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah I forgot most UN countries are cheering for the insurgents simply to make George look bad.*


This is SO true....and a shame.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> This is going to seem very simplistic but..... HOW do you stop such hatred?!!!



You don't. Its like trying to stop a tide, you can't.

They don't think like us and can't rationalise like we do. Don't get me wrong, these are people, and they are not stupid, but what we take for granted, including our way of life and culture, they cannot comprehend, its not in the way they have be brought up. 

Violence in Iraq was here long before the Gulf War of 1991, its a way of life, like Hockey Night in Canada. The whole region has been tainted with bloodshed since time began. if they can't fight with someone else, they tear each other a part.

Western influence will not change nothing here period (it just turns up the hatred for us all), and trying to force our way of life on anyone else for whatever reason, well that will not work.


Cheers from Baghdad,

Wes


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> They don't think like us and can't rationalise like we do. Don't get me wrong, these are people, and they are not stupid, but what we take for granted, including our way of life and culture, they cannot comprehend, its not in the way they have be brought up.



Wes you don't know how much I would like to say that to my peers (university) here. I think no one has a better sociological viewpoint than the ones actually 'over there'. Unfortunately I can't say that without getting ripped apart and labelled a racist and 'Islamophobist'. Thanks for saying it how it is.

CRC


----------



## deedster (3 Mar 2007)

I'm with CRC on that one...thank you Wes !!!!


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> They don't think like us and can't rationalise like we do. Don't get me wrong, these are people, and they are not stupid, but what we take for granted, including our way of life and culture, they cannot comprehend, its not in the way they have be brought up.



Wow, you're so right! But it may be difficult for occidental people, accustomed to
meet people that shared the same way of life, that there is others thinking out there...

CRC, tell tell it's the point of view of somebody out there (you don't have to say
that you share it  ).


----------



## eerickso (3 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> This is going to seem very simplistic but..... HOW do you stop such hatred?!!!



I don't know, but becoming Canadian doesn't solve their problems. I have witnessed small incidents here at univeristy.


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

eerickso said:
			
		

> becoming Canadian doesn't solve their problems



Of course not!  Becoming Canadian ain't a magic wand !!!

I had once a young Canadian as a colleague. His father was
from Rwanda, and for the son, the massacre were perfectly normal.
It make me shudder that somebody born here could still think like that.
So I don't see how becoming Canadian could change somebody that much...


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Mar 2007)

Bill Roggio is very well connected and his blog is one of the best open source's of information on whats going on in Iraq and to a lesser degree Afghanistan. He is reporting a shift beginning in the attitude of the Sunni's in Anbar.

http://billroggio.com/archives/2007/03/the_amiriya_battle.php


----------



## brihard (3 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Wes you don't know how much I would like to say that to my peers (university) here. I think no one has a better sociological viewpoint than the ones actually 'over there'. Unfortunately I can't say that without getting ripped apart and labelled a racist and 'Islamophobist'. Thanks for saying it how it is.
> 
> CRC



U of O or Carleton?

In either case, I understand what you mean... Carleton's a hotbed of radical leftism.


----------



## ronnychoi (6 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> This is going to seem very simplistic but..... HOW do you stop such hatred?!!!



My comment is also going to be simplistic.
Saddam was cruel, but he could always remind the Hen who the Rooster was. He knew the Iraqi well.

-Choi


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2007)

My friend is Iranian, as he puts it: The Persians and the Arabs have a "dark spot" on their hearts.

when people complain to me about the US being in Iraq, I carefully explain about the 1.2million dead in the Iran-Iraq war with nothing to show for it.


----------

